# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  εκπαίδευση του ringneck

## nautilus46kv

καλημερα σε ολους

προσπαθω να εκπαιδευσω το ring neck που εχω εδω και ενα μηνα.Σιγα σιγα με με μεγαλη επιφυλακτικοτητα ερχεται και τρωει απο την τροφη που του δινω.......αλλα μολισ παω ποιο κοντα αυτο φευγει........επισης οταν βαζω το χερι μου μεσα στο κλουβι αυτο φωναζει μου δινει την εντυπωση οτι φοβαται πολυ.......φενεται τρομαγμενο ειναι περιπου 8 μηνων......ειναι πολυ δισταχτικο.........μαλλον ειναι αρσενικο........εχει μια διαχωριστικη γραμμη στο λαιμο του.......τι θα μπορουσα να κανω.να το πλησιασω ποιο ανωδυνα......φανταζομαι απο τις εμπειριες σας....θα μπορουσα να μαθω.
Επισης αν ειναι τρομαγμενο αυτο καταλαγιαζει με το περασμα του χρονου?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς ήρθες!!!
Είναι πολύ καλό που έρχεται και τρώει από το χέρι σου. Απλά δε θα πρέπει να το πιέζεις. Θα πρέπει μόνο του να έρθει σε εσένα και να σε εμπιστευτεί. Εσύ, καθημερινά, θα του δίνεις να τρώει με το χέρι σου, έξω από το κλουβί, εφόσον το δέχεται και δε σε φοβάται. Αν φοβάται και δεν πλησιάζει καθόλου, τότε πάμε ένα βήμα παραπίσω. Κάθεσαι και του μιλάς ήρεμα μέχρι να σε συνηθίσει. Για να έχει δακτύλιο, λυπάμαι που στο λέω αλλά είναι περίπου 1,5 με 2 χρονών το λιγότερο -δηλ. τότε που αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται, αν δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένο!-

Διάβασε αυτά γι αρχή, θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα -δώσε βάση στα bold.-!!!

*(1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)*
(2) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(3) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ
(4) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
*(5) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.*
(6) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(7) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(8) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(9) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(10) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(11) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(12) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!
(13) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(14) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(15) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους.
*(16) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.*
(17) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(18) Πτερόροια

----------


## xrisam

Καλώς ήρθες να χαίρεσαι το ρινγκνεκάκο σου. 

Συμφωνώ δεν πρεπει να το πιεσεις σε καμία περίπτωση, δώστου όσο χρόνο χρειαζεται για να σε εμπιστευτεί... :winky: 

Μπορείς να μας πεις μερικά παραπάνω πράγματα στην ενότητα: Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

----------


## DIM1995

Αυτο που πρεπειν ακανεις ειναι να βαζεις καθημερινα για 10 περιπου λεπτα το χερι σου στο κλουβι αλλα ακηνιτο και σε ενα σιμειο.Οταν με το καιρο συνηθησει και καθετε και διπλα στο χερι σου να αρχησειν να κανεις μια πολυ μικρη κινηση.Και οταν πετυχεις το να κουνας το χερι σου και να μην το ενοχλει-φοβηθει τοτε εισε οκ....Προσοχη ομως .Αυτο μην περιμενεις να γινει απο τη μια μερα στην αλλα.....θελει πολυ υπομονη......

----------

